
Hands on with Windows 8 Release Preview - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/130284-hands-on-with-windows-8-release-preview-with-video
======
hello_asdf
I've been messing around with the preview in VirtualBox, and have come across
multiple [critical] bugs. Internet Explorer frequently just stopped working
when tabs were opened. Sometimes programs just didn't start after the initial
screen, and I was moved back to the Start screen. Other impressions were that
the system is very responsive. I am loving the metro mail application. The
system itself though is not very intuitive. A lot of the gestures required to
do simple things like open settings, switch between programs, change the
default search engine in Internet Explorer, and even supposedly simple things
like disconnect from Messenger. I think the system still has quite a bit of
work to be done, however I'm curious to see some non-Microsoft metro
applications turn up. However, being on Linux I won't be using the OS
natively, I will start using it instead of Windows XP for watching Netflix.

